# सामान्य मंच > नारी जगत > आधुनिक परिधान >  ब्लाउज के बेक डिजाईन

## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## pkj21

अब आपको हम क्या कहे जनाब

----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## sushilnkt

> 


kyo bekuf bana raha he re... isme balauj kaha par he or na hi lahga he

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy

> kyo bekuf bana raha he re... isme balauj kaha par he or na hi lahga he


*वो तो मेने ही खुलवा कर साईड मे रखवा दिया था ना ,,,वो क्या हे ना की फ़ोटॊ मे अच्छा नही लग रहा था ब्लाउज*

----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## ajaythegoodguy



----------


## sultania

बहुत खूबसूरत प्यार वाले बाबा----

----------


## sultania

ब्लाउज के बेक डिजाईन देसी ओरतों के

----------


## sultania

ब्लाउज के बेक डिजाईन देसी ओरतों के--

----------


## sultania



----------


## shahrukh khan1

लाजवाब प्रस्तुति चाँद भाई जी

----------


## sultania

*ब्लाउज के बेक डिजाईन देसी ओरतों के*

----------


## shahrukh khan1

> sultania ji good morning . baat mzaak ki h bura mat manna .par agar forum ke sabse tharki sadasy ka award diya jaye to aap sabse avvval aayenge


hadd karti ho rajji ji 
kamal chachu ko kese bhool sakti ho tum ;):

----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## KAVI SAAHAB

शानदार नजारा है जनाब <<<<<<<<

----------


## gupta rahul

शानदार PICTURE

----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania

ब्लाउज के बेक डिजाईन देसी ओरतों के--

----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania

ब्लाउज के बेक डिजाईन देसी ओरतों के--

----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## pkj21

sultania ji ko badhai

----------


## sultania

> sultania ji ko badhai


कीस खुशी मैं बधाई दे रहे हो आप >?

----------


## sultania



----------


## pkj21

> कीस खुशी मैं बधाई दे रहे हो आप >?


achhi photo dalne ki badhai de rahe hai

----------


## suraj01

ache pics hi

----------


## pkj21

suraj ji kya aap pics post kar pa rahe hai

----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## suraj01

> suraj ji kya aap pics post kar pa rahe hai


nahi abhi nahi kar paa raha hu

----------


## suraj01

ab to 100 post ke baad he try karuga

----------


## suraj01

> 


100% Indian..so Sweet

----------


## sultania

> ab to 100 post ke baad he try karuga


100 पोस्ट संबन्धित नियम सिर्फ वयसक विभाग के लिये हैं, इस विभाग मैं पोस्ट करने पे कोई पाबंदी नहीं ।

----------


## suraj01

> 100 पोस्ट संबन्धित नियम सिर्फ वयसक विभाग के लिये हैं, इस विभाग मैं पोस्ट करने पे कोई पाबंदी नहीं ।


pic nahi post ho rahi kahi bi

----------


## pkj21

> pic nahi post ho rahi kahi bi


aisa to nahi hona chahiye tha

----------


## suraj01

> aisa to nahi hona chahiye tha


par mere sath to abhi tek aisa he hi

----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## donsplender

मित्र ब्लाउज की फ्रन्ट साईड डिजाईन का सूत्र भी चालु करो ।

----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## Kamal Ji

..................................

----------


## Kamal Ji

............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

...........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..........................

----------


## Kamal Ji

..............................

----------


## Kamal Ji

.............................

----------


## donsplender

> 



ऐसा लग रहा है जैसे कोई आदमी लेडिज कपडे पहने के खड़े—खडे मुत रहा हो ! (चित्र में भ्रान्तिमान अलंकार) :):

----------


## donsplender

> .............................


कमल भाई रिक्वेस्ट कर रही है बटन लगाने के लिए .....दौड़ पड़ो !!

----------


## Kamal Ji

> कमल भाई रिक्वेस्ट कर रही है बटन लगाने के लिए .....दौड़ पड़ो !!


बहुत सालों से ऐसे काम करने/कहने छोड़ दिए हैं.
आप करो या यह मोहतरमा स्वयं कर देगी.

हाँ सुलतान भाई इस कार्य को सहर्ष कर देंगे.
वः इस खेल में नये नये आये हैं.

----------


## donsplender

> बहुत सालों से ऐसे काम करने/कहने छोड़ दिए हैं.
> आप करो या यह मोहतरमा स्वयं कर देगी.
> 
> हाँ सुलतान भाई इस कार्य को सहर्ष कर देंगे.
> वः इस खेल में नये नये आये हैं.


ये तो गलत कह रहे हो मित्र ! लेटेस्ट मेने आपकी दूसरे सुत्रों में चटपटी वार्तालाप पढ़ी है !!:pointlol:

----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania

Regular U-cut Backopen

----------


## sultania

Sleeveless V-back False Butterfly Tied

----------


## sultania

Backless Double-stringed

----------


## sultania

ब्लाउज के बेक डिजाईन देसी ओरतों के--

----------


## Aeolian

nice back pictures.

----------


## sultania

--

----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## Aeolian

लवली डिजाईन प्रेत्ति वीमेन

----------


## sultania



----------


## Aeolian

बहुत बढ़िया है .

----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania



----------


## sultania

ब्लाउज के बेक डिजाईन देसी ओरतों के-

----------


## satya_anveshi

Sultaan saab.... 188, 189, 190 achhi he....... Blouse design.... :eek:

----------


## satya_anveshi

Mera mtlb he.... Back jitna khula he, vo utna hi mst he...

----------


## Jayeshh

बहुत ही आकर्षित करनेवाले डिज़ाइन

----------


## b_vaibhavi

ब्लाउज के बेक डिजाईन

----------


## b_vaibhavi

ब्लाउज के बेक डिजाईन

----------


## b_vaibhavi

ब्लाउज के बेक डिजाईन

----------


## sultania



----------


## b_vaibhavi

ब्लाउज

----------


## b_vaibhavi

ब्लाउज

----------


## b_vaibhavi

ब्लाउज

----------


## b_vaibhavi

ब्लाउज

----------


## b_vaibhavi

ब्लाउज

----------


## ks patak

ati sunder hai dost....


> ब्लाउज Attachment 881539





> ब्लाउज Attachment 881540





> ब्लाउज Attachment 881541





> ब्लाउज

----------


## ks patak

...............................................

----------


## ks patak

..................................................  .............................

----------


## ks patak

..................................................  ..................................

----------


## ks patak

..................................................  ................................

----------


## b_vaibhavi

ब्लाउज के बेक डिजाईन

----------


## b_vaibhavi

ब्लाउज के बेक डिजाईन

----------


## b_vaibhavi

ब्लाउज के बेक डिजाईन

----------


## b_vaibhavi

ब्लाउज के बेक डिजाईन

----------


## sultania

वाह वेभवी जी छटा बिखेर दी आपने

----------


## b_vaibhavi

*ब्लाउज के बेक डिजाईन*

----------


## b_vaibhavi

*ब्लाउज के बेक डिजाईन*

----------


## sultania



----------


## udit1111

dhansu hai ji...............

----------


## sultania

::::::::::::::::

----------


## sultania

::::::::::::::::::::::    :

----------


## sultania

,::::::::::::::::

----------


## sultania

:::::::::::::::::::

----------


## sultania

:::::::::::::::

----------


## sultania

:::::::::::::::::

----------


## sultania

::::::::::::::::::

----------


## sultania

::::::::::::::::::::::::::

----------


## sultania

::::::::::::::::::::::::

----------

